# woodchuck hunting spot needed



## MikeMurf0505 (Jun 13, 2013)

my friend and I are hoping we can find some good woodchuck hunting spots here in Ohio.
we are located in Circleville right now but driving is not a problem

if anyone could help us out with a place to go hunt woodchucks it would be greatly appreciated.
we will be hunting until the 17th of June

my phone number is 832-727-2138

thanks in advance Mike


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Try knocking on some doors....


----------



## MikeMurf0505 (Jun 13, 2013)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Try knocking on some doors....


we just got back from knocking on some doors locally.
we were told that there hasn't been any woodchuck surrounding the Centerville area for a long time.

could you recommend an area to knock on doors and?
like what county or city or something


----------



## MikeMurf0505 (Jun 13, 2013)

what I'm really hoping for is some help in what area to go to


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Bean fields

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MikeMurf0505 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in Circleville Ohio right now


we're going to take a drive north an hour or hour and a half or so and see if there's some fields up there that look good

if you have an area a city or town a general County location that would be good I'd really appreciate it


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Most groundhogs have been recycled into coyote poop by now !!!! I used to occupy my spare time dusting those things back in the 70's, 80's, & early 90's but the yotes have thinned them out badly. Look to creek bottoms and closer to town where the yotes aren't as bad.


----------



## MikeMurf0505 (Jun 13, 2013)

I Found Some Farmers Who reZally Appreciate A Consumate Woodchuck Hunter To Come And Shoot Thier Chucks.
I Have Shot Alot Of Cbucks In The Last 2 dayz, Some Out To 500 Yards.

Thanks To All The Cool, Friendly People Of Ohio.


----------

